# Does it really pay



## Don Juany (Jan 20, 2017)

I know this is probably covered a lot but, I decided to try Uber to make a little extra cash. I haven't tried very long yet but from my quick estimation I am in the red only comparing mileage. I should give it more time to be fair but losing money to try and make a little extra is kind of hard to swallow. I think my numbers were actually being generous on top of it. I didn't add other expenses or taxes. Luckily I guess if you lose money the taxes should be nothing though, right? I mostly have only tried when the demand is high too, so how could someone actually make a living doing it all day factoring in the slow times?
My assumption is, nobody makes any money accept the people running Uber and as the drivers figure it out another sucker takes their place. Am I wrong? Maybe it's profitable just in big cities where pay is higher?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Sometimes the bigger cities are less profitable than the midsize cities. The mileage and time rates for the outlying suburbs that Uber still serves in my area are higher than the rates in Houston, Dallas and San Antonio. Houston & Dallas are bigger than Austin's greater metropolitan area, and San Antonio's bigger than Austin proper.
Things could be worse, though. You could be trying to drive in Florida.


----------



## Don Juany (Jan 20, 2017)

i just don't understand, I had what I thought would be a pretty good string of drives where I wasn't traveling a long way between them and see no profit. I would think if I made $10/per hour or even $5 then it would be a decision but if it's costing me money to drive people around (before I even consider other costs) how can it even be possible?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You have to remember there are a lot of variables.

A) your market. How well it pays and how busy it is.

B) your selectivity. Do you take pings far away increasing dead miles

C) your skill as a driver positioning yourself and anticipating surges.

D) time of year. January is generally a slow month


----------



## Don Juany (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm saying, in one night as an example, the rides couldn't have been setup any better for me. Literally one pickup was at the same location as the drop off with no delay. It can't get any better but I made nothing. It wasn't like I was slow and I didnt drive far between rides (which on other nights I really lost my A%$ because of the locations). If I can't make money when the starts align then how am I going to average out all of the other nights where I get totally screwed over. If I understand correctly I can't keep ignoring too many pings, right?


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Don Juany said:


> I know this is probably covered a lot but, I decided to try Uber to make a little extra cash. I haven't tried very long yet but from my quick estimation I am in the red only comparing mileage. I should give it more time to be fair but losing money to try and make a little extra is kind of hard to swallow. I think my numbers were actually being generous on top of it. I didn't add other expenses or taxes. Luckily I guess if you lose money the taxes should be nothing though, right? I mostly have only tried when the demand is high too, so how could someone actually make a living doing it all day factoring in the slow times?
> My assumption is, nobody makes any money accept the people running Uber and as the drivers figure it out another sucker takes their place. Am I wrong? Maybe it's profitable just in big cities where pay is higher?


VERY ACCURATE TRUTH.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Just quit. If your Uber rates are under $1.25/mile, you aren't gong to make shit for profit, anyway.


----------



## FinallyDone2017 (Jan 14, 2017)

Don Juany said:


> I know this is probably covered a lot but, I decided to try Uber to make a little extra cash. I haven't tried very long yet but from my quick estimation I am in the red only comparing mileage. I should give it more time to be fair but losing money to try and make a little extra is kind of hard to swallow. I think my numbers were actually being generous on top of it. I didn't add other expenses or taxes. Luckily I guess if you lose money the taxes should be nothing though, right? I mostly have only tried when the demand is high too, so how could someone actually make a living doing it all day factoring in the slow times?
> My assumption is, nobody makes any money accept the people running Uber and as the drivers figure it out another sucker takes their place. Am I wrong? Maybe it's profitable just in big cities where pay is higher?


It is no longer lucrative with the amount of drivers on the road. The decrease of surge, long airport wait times, etc. I use to be able to airport hop between ohare and midway and the wait time would be 5 minutes. Now it's 55+ minutes.


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

Don Juany said:


> I know this is probably covered a lot but, I decided to try Uber to make a little extra cash. I haven't tried very long yet but from my quick estimation I am in the red only comparing mileage. I should give it more time to be fair but losing money to try and make a little extra is kind of hard to swallow. I think my numbers were actually being generous on top of it. I didn't add other expenses or taxes. Luckily I guess if you lose money the taxes should be nothing though, right? I mostly have only tried when the demand is high too, so how could someone actually make a living doing it all day factoring in the slow times?
> My assumption is, nobody makes any money accept the people running Uber and as the drivers figure it out another sucker takes their place. Am I wrong? Maybe it's profitable just in big cities where pay is higher?


Share with us your math. I am sure your math was correct. But share the numbers and we can comment better.

My calculation is on my sig. Without $1.25/mile $3.50/trip. Uber is sub-minimum wage work. I am saying this is illegal and Uber/Lyft should be sued. And there is nothing INDEPENDENT CONTRACT about this work. This is a labor contract where Uber sets all the rules.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Don Juany said:


> If I understand correctly I can't keep ignoring too many pings, right?


You can be as selective as you like and thats the only way to make good money. If you accept 25 minute pings you will make minimum wage


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Don Juany said:


> I'm saying, in one night as an example, the rides couldn't have been setup any better for me. Literally one pickup was at the same location as the drop off with no delay. It can't get any better but I made nothing. It wasn't like I was slow and I didnt drive far between rides (which on other nights I really lost my A%$ because of the locations). If I can't make money when the starts align then how am I going to average out all of the other nights where I get totally screwed over. If I understand correctly I can't keep ignoring too many pings, right?


Well... your absolultly correct, If your saying your going like 5 minutes a mile or 2 between trips and you still aren't making diddly then your in a lousy market, the rates in some markets are so low you just can't make good money, or any money depending on how horrid rates are.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Don Juany said:


> I know this is probably covered a lot but, I decided to try Uber to make a little extra cash. I haven't tried very long yet but from my quick estimation I am in the red only comparing mileage. I should give it more time to be fair but losing money to try and make a little extra is kind of hard to swallow. I think my numbers were actually being generous on top of it. I didn't add other expenses or taxes. Luckily I guess if you lose money the taxes should be nothing though, right? I mostly have only tried when the demand is high too, so how could someone actually make a living doing it all day factoring in the slow times?
> My assumption is, nobody makes any money accept the people running Uber and as the drivers figure it out another sucker takes their place. Am I wrong? Maybe it's profitable just in big cities where pay is higher?


Welcome to less than minimum wage. Fuber and Let-Down-Lyft hope you'll be pretty happy here.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

FinallyDone2017 said:


> It is no longer lucrative with the amount of drivers on the road. The decrease of surge, long airport wait times, etc. I use to be able to airport hop between ohare and midway and the wait time would be 5 minutes. Now it's 55+ minutes.


Indeed. I used to think 30 minutes for airport rides was bad.... now 1 hour to 1 1/2 wait is common. Hardly ever go there anymore. Always packed with new people who bought into Uber's bs.


----------



## uberxlnj (Jan 25, 2017)

Don Juanyt
s 1993853 said:


> I know this is probably covered a lot but, I decm ttry Uber to make a little extra cash. I haven't tried very long yet but from my quick estimation I am in the red only comparing mileage. I should give it more time to be fair but losing money to try and make a little extra is kind of hard to swallow. I think my numbers were actually being generous on top of it. I didn't add other expenses or taxes. Luckily I guess if you lose money the taxes should be nothing though, right? I mostly have only tried when the demand is high too, so how could someone actually make a living doing it all day factoring in the slow times?
> My assumption is, nobody makes any money accept the people running Uber and as the drivers figure it out another sucker takes their place. Am I wrong? Maybe it's profitable just in big cities where pay is higher?


Ok so, drove 1.45 hrs 2 trips early morning and no traffic to worry about. A local and a nj to ne philly. 24.50 Total miles 60 on clock. Fuel total 8.00 toll 5, 20 cents a mile on vehicle bring me to making -0.00. Without the Vehicle wear and tear
11 dollars @2hrs 5.50 an hour. Yes my vehicle is a xl getting 12-13 per mile. X Two mornings in a row. Zzz its ruff.


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

Don Juany said:


> I know this is probably covered a lot but, I decided to try Uber to make a little extra cash. I haven't tried very long yet but from my quick estimation I am in the red only comparing mileage. I should give it more time to be fair but losing money to try and make a little extra is kind of hard to swallow. I think my numbers were actually being generous on top of it. I didn't add other expenses or taxes. Luckily I guess if you lose money the taxes should be nothing though, right? I mostly have only tried when the demand is high too, so how could someone actually make a living doing it all day factoring in the slow times?
> My assumption is, nobody makes any money accept the people running Uber and as the drivers figure it out another sucker takes their place. Am I wrong? Maybe it's profitable just in big cities where pay is higher?


You are correct. Welcome to the world of Uber. When you deduct 55 cents per mile (the IRS allowance), it is unlikely you will make minimum wage, and you might end up in the red. (I've been a driver for 2+ years and haven't made a profit yet.) It's a great arrangement for Uber execs. They pay nothing and make millions from your labor. I average $13 per hour before expenses, but nothing after expenses. I don't recommend driving for Uber to anyone except those who are too stupid or desperate to care that they aren't making anything. (I am in the latter category, apparently.)


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Don Juany said:


> I know this is probably covered a lot but, I decided to try Uber to make a little extra cash. I haven't tried very long yet but from my quick estimation I am in the red only comparing mileage. ?


The driving isn't where the money is at with Uber, its in the recruiting. Uber is willing to pay to get other people signed on the rolls, so keep your negativity under wraps, isolate any of your driving experiences to areas where drivers can be recruited- make sure you really talk it up once you get the prospect into your car, and get your real side hustle on and quest after those bonuses.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The driving isn't where the money is at with Uber, its in the recruiting. Uber is willing to pay to get other people signed on the rolls, so keep your negativity under wraps, isolate any of your driving experiences to areas where drivers can be recruited- make sure you really talk it up once you get the prospect into your car, and get your real side hustle on and quest after those bonuses.


Are you saying to talk up something that you think is a bad deal? 
That's immoral.
Be honest!
Since its a lame gig, move on!


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

It doesn't pay. Get out while you can.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

All u guys saying uber doesn't pay isnt doing it right or is living in the sticks. I'm in Chicago and still can make at least 75 a day.


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

The economics of this business just don't permit you to make much money. But as long as Uber has enough drivers to meet demand, they have no particular incentive to make it profitable for drivers.

Remember drivers are just a transitional bridge to driverless cars. Uber is not trying to make money in their present business model; they are trying to reach the point of replacing the fleet with Uber-owned, driverless cars and having the biggest footprint in the market at that point.

I don't delude myself into thinking I'm making money doing it. I do it because I'm mostly retired and it keeps me busy. I just hope to cover my costs with enough left over for a 3AM pizza and soda from the all-night minimart.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Its not impossible to make this a full time job and get paid. Location is what counts.


----------



## Liberty89 (Jan 26, 2017)

Greenghost2212 said:


> Its not impossible to make this a full time job and get paid. Location is what counts.


So true. I see so many posts on how crappy Uber pay is. This isn't a get-rich job. But it does pay if you are in the right location and drive smart. I drive in Boston and lately I've been doing very well. In my situation, I don't need to make a massive amount of money. I only need to clear $500/week. I can make that in 2-3 days. Just last week I brought in $860.

It seems like all these complaining drivers want Uber to pay them a great wage, aside from their FT job... Too bad. That's the free market. I get sick of people complaining about wages yet do NOTHING to change it, other than complaining. Just drive and earn every dollar you can and move on. Right now, Uber is my living and it's working out alright for now.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I did Uber full time for 11 months last year. My top line gross fares (before Uber fees) was $36,911. I drive about 48 hours a week. So for 11 months that was $16/hour. But what about taxes you say. Well, ok, I drove 48,000 miles, so that completely wiped out my taxable income. You can kind of figure that the Uber Fee ($8100) and gas ($3700) are roughly equivalent to what I would've paid in taxes at a regular job. Then there is the car expenses. I did 4 oil changes, a new axle, and new front struts, and repainted the front bumper - about $2500 total. 

So 
$36,911-$8100-$3700-$2500= $22,611 in my pocket. So about $2000 a month take home. Not super, but it is no worse than if you just worked a regular $16/hour job, had taxes taken out and had to drive yourself to work.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow, 12,000 between oil changes? Might want to double up on that.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Wow, 12,000 between oil changes? Might want to double up on that.


Lol. I drove a different vehicle also, so it wasn't really that far between oil changes.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> So
> $36,911-$8100-$3700-$2500= $22,611 in my pocket. So about $2000 a month take home. Not super, but it is no worse than if you just worked a regular $16/hour job, had taxes taken out and had to drive yourself to work


Except a 16 hour job doesn't put 48000 miles on your car. Let's say your car goes 200K miles (some more, some less) you would need a new car every 4 years.


----------



## Airborne54 (Jan 25, 2017)

In Chattanooga (@ $0.85 a mile), on a Saturday night I drive for about 4 hrs. Got 11 trips back to back and raked in a whopping $34. You tell me, do you think it was worth it.....


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Airborne54 said:


> In Chattanooga (@ $0.85 a mile), on a Saturday night I drive for about 4 hrs. Got 11 trips back to back and raked in a whopping $34. You tell me, do you think it was worth it.....


I made almost 30 on one trip here in Chicago lol. U must had a lot of small drives.


----------



## Liberty89 (Jan 26, 2017)

Guys, it's all about location. As for the expenses, yes, I get all that. But here are some things that need to be considered. We all drive different vehicles, so some of us will get better gas mileage. Some of us may have new vehicles, meaning we don't have to repaint our bumper, buy a new axle and/or tires. Also, our personal expenses are all different. 

My point is we are each in a different financial situations. So one person who makes 22k might not work for them, but for someone else who has few personal expenses it may work well for.

I say this because we need not discourage drivers who might actually be making just enough to live. Those are my thoughts.


----------



## Sickofhumams (Sep 11, 2016)

Greenghost2212 said:


> All u guys saying uber doesn't pay isnt doing it right or is living in the sticks. I'm in Chicago and still can make at least 75 a day.


And u think thats OK?? Hahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sickofhumams said:


> And u think thats OK?? Hahahahahahaaaaa


I said at LEAST. Learn to read all the way through smh. I can make up to 100+ daily.


----------



## Sickofhumams (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeeeah, I live here too tough guy. My guess is that youre just REAL bad at math and reality


----------



## Liberty89 (Jan 26, 2017)

Some people can be real jerks. Lighten up. What's bad money to one might be good money to another. It's all situational.


----------



## tyankee (Feb 10, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> You have to remember there are a lot of variables.
> 
> A) your market. How well it pays and how busy it is.
> 
> ...


on B, i thought you had to accept all trips? i'd love to not accept the ones i get for 10 miles away.


----------



## Themothership777 (Jan 22, 2017)

I drive a Jetta 1.4 turbo and get pretty crappy city mileage but great highway like 37 plus. In Philly I would rather do a suburban run 15-30 miles out then get lucky do another one back which it happens. In those cases I post a good profit like $20 to $25 each way quickly in less then 2 hours then throw in the gas use minus some wear tear were positive by far. Now city wise it can be a fight too much stop and go IMO but hey u can't win every day driving out there


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

tyankee said:


> on B, i thought you had to accept all trips? i'd love to not accept the ones i get for 10 miles away.


Oh gosh no, glad you read this. My acceptance rate is 34% you should generally only take pings 8 minutes away or closer. Maybe more if it's really slow or you are in the suburbs.

Example A: 10 dollar, 10 mile trip with a ping a mile away. 11 miles driven. 10 dollar income. Almost 90 cents per mile.

Example B: 10 dollar, 10 mile trip with a ping 10 miles away. 20 miles driven only 50 cents per mile

I try to earn a dollar per mile from door to door.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Greenghost2212 said:


> All u guys saying uber doesn't pay isnt doing it right or is living in the sticks. I'm in Chicago and still can make at least 75 a day.


75 dollars a day is minimum wage.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Greenghost2212 said:


> I said at LEAST. Learn to read all the way through smh. I can make up to 100+ daily.


100 a day is a sick joke in Chicago


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

sfbayoldguy said:


> 75 dollars a day is minimum wage.


I'll take 75 for an hour or two of driving all day rather than work for 8+ for the same amount. And like I said earlier I can make 100+ if I do those hours.


----------



## Liberty89 (Jan 26, 2017)

Themothership777 said:


> I drive a Jetta 1.4 turbo and get pretty crappy city mileage but great highway like 37 plus. In Philly I would rather do a suburban run 15-30 miles out then get lucky do another one back which it happens. In those cases I post a good profit like $20 to $25 each way quickly in less then 2 hours then throw in the gas use minus some wear tear were positive by far. Now city wise it can be a fight too much stop and go IMO but hey u can't win every day driving out there


I drive the exact same car, but in Boston. Works well for me! Problem is now snow. My car sucks in it lol. Time for snow tires, now that I have money to get them. I've been making good money in Boston lately.


----------

